# The Lame List



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok folks its officially here...THE LAME LIST.....


#1 if you need a explanation there is no hope for you......and your LAME


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That they have to print "Contents are hot" on the coffee cups at Mc Donalds when it should be obvious is LAME!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

A person that spills water on a bathroom floor just so they can slip on purpose to make some money is lame!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

being overly sensitive is LAME


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

whining is LAME


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

being too sexy is lame


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Mimes are Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

People downing Halloween are lame


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Baltimore Orioles are .... LAME (damn it) :frownkin::crykin:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

My neighbor's BOOM BOOM music is getting lame


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Self checkouts at grocery stores because they never work correctly and it takes twice as long to check out


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

bumper to bumper traffic is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

garbage water is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Broken traffic lights are lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

having a $200 car with $2000 worth of electronics in it is Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having to wait 30 minutes for the waitress to bring your order is lame


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

having shiny rim's on a rusty car is lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Having to pay for air at a gas station is LAME!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Having to pay for air at a gas station is LAME!


 LOL

expensive dates are LAME:googly:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dancing with the stars has gotten lame


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

bad movies are LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bad tv shows are lame


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

bad job's are lame


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Com errors are lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Not being conscious while operating a vehicle is Lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

If you know it all....... your Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Another rainy day is lame


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Dirty socks are lame


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The neibors cat is lame, and my bird is dead.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Being reviewed by the IRS is extremely LAME!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry nixie, was it bad?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Just sent (hopefully) the last of the paperwork they requested, so we will see. Thus far it has been stressfull, rethinking every little about my husband's business this past year and worrying we missed something. All in all...lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nosey neighbors are lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Getting stuck taking to someone who spits while they talk is lame


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

my non online friends are lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Listening to "moms" comparing their kids is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rainy nights are lame


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

Kids that trick or treat with out a costume are LAME!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Upset stomachs are lame


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Life, in general, can be lame....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dogs barking all night are lame


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Housework is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Another rainy day is lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

This one is for you Creepster...

Excuses to not exercise are LAME


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Lurking is LAME.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Bottled water is LAME

yet we still all drink it...lol


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Country music is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dancing with the stars is lame


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

having your a/c break down in the middle of the night is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having it break down in the middle of the summer is even lamer. lol


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

dogs that sleep all day are lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wind blowing stuff down is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Getting asked dumb questions like...So you did show up huh? is Lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

being fashionably late is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Going to bed early is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

tattle tales are LAME


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Post whores are LAME....oh wait.....:googly:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Cleaning the garage is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

people that seem to get confused at what direction a arrow points means...are LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

People asking you to pay them to mow your grass when you're cleaning up your mower is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

A guy in front of me returning a pair of shorts with a receipt not showing that he purchased said shorts.....hes LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bank sending me someone else's statement is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The fact that I have no choice in whether to use technology or not is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Mowing grass is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Choosing to obey only laws that suit you is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Waiting in long lines is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Waiting for a girl fight to break out....only to see them yell is Lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Cleaning is LAME


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Vacuum cleaners that do not obey my bidding is Lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

The fact that Cats have to shed is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hot weather is lame


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Oil spills in the ocean are seriously lame!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Shipwrecks are lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

When someone thanks you for being you is Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Late mail is lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That it costs $35 to fill my gas tank is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

High prices are lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Over packaging is Lame


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

People who's legs don't work are lame...oh wait of course they are!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Temperature changes are lame


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the color pink is lame and gross


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Telemarketer's calling on Sunday is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

the 3 foot long receipt your get at Lowe's when you only buy one item - is Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Somebody paying for something with change is lame


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Having to come inside for the night when I was enjoying my yard work is lame!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yard work is lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That everyone uses their car to drive everywhere is Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Monday mornings are lame


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Having a cold is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having the flu is even lamer


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

closed minded conformist that voice their opinion because they are controlled by FEAR are LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Somebody wanting you to pay them to do your yard work when they see
you doing it yourself is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Those people who buy items, unless its art, to own something you never drive, ride, or use.....just for show ARE LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ninety degree weather is lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

People with whimpie soft hand shakes are Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hot weather is still lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That I could be asked for papers is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Neighbor's dog eating the cat's food is getting very lame


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

having no job and living off the wife is lame and embarrassing


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That the economy sucks is Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Another rainy day is lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That people sit behind a stalled car and honk is Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

People weaving in and out of traffic is lame


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

having no access to haunt forum for the next four days is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Listening to a smoker hack up a lung while trying to smoke through their oxygen mask is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A person getting your order wrong after repeating it 3 times is lame


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Coming home to a doggy mess is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Cleaning it up is lame too


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Walking by your trusted Humongous, whos sitting on the top shelf of the book case, hacks up a hair ball on your shoulder is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Census takers pounding on your door early in the morning is lame


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

jury duty is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Junk mail is lame


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

solicitors who can't read the "No Soliciting" sign are lame


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Neighbors who play their music til 3 a.m. are lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Speed cameras are Lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having to pay property taxes is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Being something your not is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Traffic jams are lame


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

spilling good tequila on yourself is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Not restocking shelves when you're having a sale is lame


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

eating 37 cent burritos is very lame and probably unhealthy too!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Not using sunscreen is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Waiting to late to get my prescriptions is lame


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Finding a scratch on my new car is lame!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

having this lame knee for so long is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> having this lame knee for so long is lame.


Are you saying it's lame being lame?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

being a smart ass is LAME


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Going to the beach after being told the surf will be rocking and finding out it's flat is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having to wait 24 hours to get a prescription is lame


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

high wind is LAME!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Ironing is LAME.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

all house work is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yard work is lame too


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

not being motivated is Lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Being sick is lame


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

stepping in cat barf is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

More rain is lame


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Being stood up by the guy who was supposed to fix our air conditioning is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

junk mail is lame


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

People who only post in the games section are lame. 
(not directed at anyone in particular)


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, is there someone who does that?
Lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Joining a forum and not posting at all would be even lamer


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

tailgaters are LAME


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

people taking off for lunch when there supposed to pay you is lame


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"How are you"
"I'm blessed"
"no you are not, you are lame"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Opera is lame


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dressing like Frankenfurter after 30 years is lame.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

People who don't recycle are lame.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Gold lame is lame.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Robert Osbourne inviting some Native American professor on to critique films, and he has a horrific stutter...but not with nouns..only other words. What the lame?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Not restocking shelves for a sale is lame


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

punk ass kids speeding through my neighbor hood are lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Late mail service is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

having a horrible lazy eye and telling people doctor sez it is all right is lame...WHICH EYE SHOULD I LOOK AT!!??


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

realizing all your shorts are in laundry & having to wait for them to dry before setting off for a cookout is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A rainy Memorial Day is lame


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Being a mosquitos all you can eat buffet is LAME!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Another thunderstorm this afternoon is lame


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

People who run is social circles are lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Neighbors who make a lot of noise all the time are lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Neighbors who want it quiet all the time , and go to bed at 8 PM


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

not having enough plague to go around


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

People who owe you money that pay with a check...


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Working in the rain.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

someone ripping off the thing I just ripped off


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Finding a dent on the fender of my car!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

not leaving a note...

I did not think a shopping cart could go that fast....seriously


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(LOL, Creepster)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Off and on internet is Lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

When the fuse does not light.......


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Replacing a modem that should've been replaced to start with


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

mornings are lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

finding out that your not related to Eric Estrada


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

It is LAME

That the McDonalds at the airport doesn't have a "dollar menu" - what a ripoff !


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Grocery stores raising their prices is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Dudes who wear sandals


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Dust bunnies are lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having to work on holidays


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Thinking your safe....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Working on weekends


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

The Creepster said:


> Dudes who wear sandals


With black socks - ha !


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Work weeks are overrated


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Following suit IS LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Showing a dozen episodes of one show is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ones who project a false image...and are not what they think they are...pass the bread will you


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Know it all's are lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

The Creepster said:


> Following suit IS LAME


So is wearing a suit


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wanting to be buried in a suit


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Sentimental yammerings and false existences are lame-O


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

People who think they are know it all are lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Asking for donations from ME....BAH like I care


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Asking for donations for the Creepster Memorial Home for Unwed Mothers, is lame : )


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Riding the bus is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Running behind the bus yelling Stop is lame, heh heh!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

2 days of solid rain is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

not having sense to come in, is lame : )


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having no sense whatsover is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Having no cents is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having no dollars is even lamer


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking for PITY is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Phone bills is lame.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

pink eye is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...WAY too much rain is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Winter with no snow is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Snow without Winter is lame


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Winter lasting into May is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Winter lasting all year is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

sedentary is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Being judgemental is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Being indiscriminately accepting is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Late mail is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Having to many bars of soap in a pillow case is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having a "SALE" on items you don't even have is lame!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Buying items they don't even have - now that is lame !


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Evil Andrew said:


> Buying items they don't even have - now that is lame !


How would you know they don't have them till you got there? And if they didn't have them how could you buy them? :googly:

Unemployment is lame


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

believing there's hope...is LAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Long lines at the check out counter is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Twinkies and Orange Tang for breakfast is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No raise in social security again is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Reality shows are lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Game shows are lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

cubicles are lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Raking leaves is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Banning McDonalds Happy Meals in San Francisco is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Banning a Happy Meal at all is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Demonic possession on _The Haunted_ is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rainy days are lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Shoveling snow is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sleet and freezing rain is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Speedbumps are lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Stop signs are lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Having roommates is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pet negligence is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wearing a bra is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Reality tv is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Kroger brand Cheetos are lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Long lines at the bank are lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Rent-a-Cops getting in the way when you make a bank "withdrawal" are lame...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

3 am warning tests are lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Taking prisoners is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

3 am safety warnings is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Again, Goblin?

"Happy Holidays" is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Board games are lame


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Too much political correctness is lame!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Soggy pretzels are Lame !


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Limping is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Junk mail is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Having a burp stuck is lame. (or is it "stuck burp?")


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Water Polo is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wearing Princess Diana's ring is lame. It's nice in theory, but wouldn't Kate always think of how Di died every time she looks at it?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Telemarketers are lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jell-O is lame.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My hubby in charge of the remote control is lame...flip..flip..flip..flip..flip all night long.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Viruses and malware are lame !

I just spent 2 hrs getting rid of av8.exe. If I knew who wrote it, they would never find his body !


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

People not paying attention to their driving is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Andrew- call me. I still have the malware from a month ago and can't play World of Warcraft as it's in the core that I can't access (been too busy to take it to the shop). 

Waking up with a headache is lame. I think I slept the wrong way....ouch.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Waking up with a headache is lame. I think I slept the wrong way....ouch.


Did you sleep on your head again? 

Any headache is lame


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If my nerves are an open sore, and you poke your finger in it, I'll kill you. If you haven't figured that out you're lame, and I don't feel bad that you're dead.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bum legs are lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Getting old and gimpy is lame. (looking in mirror)


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Waiting 2 1/2 hours for a prescription to be filled is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

People who say "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas" just to be politically correct are LAME!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

People constantly on cellphones is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Ditto for texting


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

More bad weather is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Paying for parking is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Paying property taxes is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Having a actual adult on _Finding Bigoot_ that is named Bo Bo is lame


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Paying higher insurance rates is lame


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Drunken idiots that don't take care of there kids or pay child suport is LAME!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Taking my car to the dealer for an oil change, and them not having the oil filter in stock is lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Going off for days and leaving dogs in the house is lame


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

People who owe you money and pay you back with a check...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Getting a cold is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

..going to the Uber-Market and finding out they are all out of meatloaf meat/mix cuz somebody just came in & bought 25 pounds of it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Driving and talking on the cellphone is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Having no cookies in the house is Lame : (


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Having your truck break and having to dip into your Hauntcon money to fix it is lame!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Changing lanes without using a turn signal is lame


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Having a truck driver pass your house at 4am using his Jake Brake is lame!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

a neighbor that likes to take his motorcycle for a ride past your house at 3am.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

All the neighbors snug in their beds when I'm riding the motorcycle is lame (can't you stay up for a few beers ? : )


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

The fact Evil A wont give me his Motorcycle is lame!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having to pay a meal tax is lame


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

having to pay any more taxes once you pay your income tax is lame.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Haveing to pay taxes on land you own or else is lame. Didn't we revolt because of too high of taxes? I think we need another tea party.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Taxes suck, I agree. But your taxes pay my husbands wages, so thank you. And in return my husband promises to lay down his life for you, if needed. Now that would suck.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Paying 25.00 for a City Decal you no longer get is lame!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...catty middle aged women.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Politicians are lame


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Phrenologists are Lame .........


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Needing to shave your legs is lame.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Your math teacher going off on a political rant for 30 minutes during geometry because you said something negative about Obama


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Cake pops are lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Junk mail is lame


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Spam emails are lame.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Days off work where all you get are calls from work are lame.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Mosquitoes are lame


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Your computer shutting down for updates right in the middle of your "networking" is LAME!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Lazy people at work who park in the dedicated motorcycle parking, the handicapped parking and the fire lanes, so the wont have to walk an extra 50 feet across the parking lot.

Interestingly, they seem to have no problem walking down the hall to the cafeteria .....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

People talking on cellphones and not paying attention to their driving


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Not working on my $20 prop challenge is lame


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

When your other half uses the car all week then comes home and tells you to fill it up because it is on empty!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Most of what passes for TV entertainment is lame.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Your prom date taking you to McDonald's on your prom date is lame....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not choosing one of the two choices in the "This or That" or "Either or" threads is lame.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Last post wins thread is lame


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> Last post wins thread is lame


:jol: Saying that the last post wins thread is lame...IS LAME!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thinking you're invisible in stealth mode, is lame


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Being a "Mr. Smarty Pants" and using your special skills is lame...


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Going to work after a 3-day weekend - lame....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Evil Andrew said:


> Going to work after a 3-day weekend - lame....


:jol:I concur...plus our A/C is out...really lame with the humidity at 95%, if you look up lame in the dictionary...there's a picture of my shop.....


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Having to wait for my movie to get here is lameio.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Having to wake up tomorrow at 6 in the morning to drag through 8 42 minute classes is SUPER LAME


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

People wearing pajamas in public are lame.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

People using crutches are probably lame


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Heehee ^

Coloring your gray hair black then using silver spray to tone it down, Lame ( actually know someone)


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Socks and crocks (wearing shorts)...LAME


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

^ also socks and Birkenstocks _ Lame !!!


----------

